# czym jest A, B, C zmienia się



## Peter_Gabriel

Zastanawiam się nad tłumaczeniem poniższego zdania na język angielski:

_Rozumienie czym jest terroryzm, terror oraz inne form przemocy politycznej zmienia się na przestrzeni dziejów.

Understanding what terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence are is changing throughout history'.
Gryzie mnie to zestawienie czasowników- 
_
Macie pomysł jak lepiej ugryźć to zdanie??


----------



## Ben Jamin

Najpierw należałoby poprawić zdanie polskie.


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

Zdanie polskie jest z książki.


----------



## zaffy

Myślę, że wielu native speakerów dopasowałoby orzeczenie do terrozymu czyli 'is' choć strickte gramatycznie powinno być 'are'. Takich dyskusji widziałem wiele i jedni dopasują orzeczenie do l.p. a inni do l.m. Zresztą często mamy identyczny problem w języku polskim.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że tam musi być jeszcze jedno 'be'  jako operator w present perfect.

_Understanding what terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence are has been changing throughout history'.
_
W takich przypadkach stosuje się regułę proximity, czyli patrzymy jaka liczba jest najbliższa orzeczeniu. Np There is a pen and two pencils on the table.   Czyli mimo, że mamy kilka rzeczy i powinno być 'are' to jednak rzeczownik najbliższy orzeczeniu jest w l.p więc dobieramy 'is' choć 'are'  też jest poprawne....tylko chyba, żaden native speaker to nie da are.  W Twoim zdaniu najbliższy rzeczownik jest w liczbie mnogiej (formy) więc dałbym 'are'


----------



## PrawnRider

Cześć wszystkim ... 

W zależności od naszej wierności do oryginału, istnieje wiele opcji, aby przetłumaczyć to zdanie. 

Source text (ST.): 

*Rozumienie* czym jest terroryzm, terror oraz inne form przemocy politycznej *zmienia się *na przestrzeni dziejów. 

Target text (TT):

1. *The definition of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence *changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes* throughout history. 
2. *Our understanding of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence* changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes* throughout history.
3. *The meaning of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence *changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes* throughout history. 
4. Throughout history *our understanding of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence *changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes*. 

Uwaga!

Wybór odpowiedniego czasu w j.angielskim zależy od naszej interpretacji ST. 

*Past Simple (changed)* - skupiamy się *na czasie*, w którym to się wydarzyło.
*Present Perfect(has changed)* - skupiamy się *na wydarzeniu*, a nie na czasie, w którym to się wydarzyło. 
*Present Perfect Continuous (has been changing) *- skupiamy się *na wydarzeniu i jego „ciągłości”* na przestrzeni dziejów oraz/lub implikujemy, że zmiana nadal może trwać.
*Present Simple (changes) *- skupiamy się *na fakcie*, że owa zmiana istnieje (ogolnie — wtedy i teraz). 

Jeżeli popełniłem jakieś błędy proszę mnie poprawić, zarówno jeśli chodzi o j.polski, jak i j.angielski... Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

zaffy said:


> Myślę, że wielu native speakerów dopasowałoby orzeczenie do terrozymu czyli 'is' choć strickte gramatycznie powinno być 'are'. Takich dyskusji widziałem wiele i jedni dopasują orzeczenie do l.p. a inni do l.m. Zresztą często mamy identyczny problem w języku polskim.
> 
> Co nie zmienia faktu, że tam musi być jeszcze jedno 'be'  jako operator w present perfect.
> 
> _Understanding what terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence are has been changing throughout history'.
> _
> W takich przypadkach stosuje się regułę proximity, czyli patrzymy jaka liczba jest najbliższa orzeczeniu. Np There is a pen and two pencils on the table.   Czyli mimo, że mamy kilka rzeczy i powinno być 'are' to jednak rzeczownik najbliższy orzeczeniu jest w l.p więc dobieramy 'is' choć 'are'  też jest poprawne....tylko chyba, żaden native speaker to nie da are.  W Twoim zdaniu najbliższy rzeczownik jest w liczbie mnogiej (formy) więc dałbym 'are'


Dziękuję serdecznei za pomoc!


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

PrawnRider said:


> Cześć wszystkim ...
> 
> W zależności od naszej wierności do oryginału, istnieje wiele opcji, aby przetłumaczyć to zdanie.
> 
> Source text (ST.):
> 
> *Rozumienie* czym jest terroryzm, terror oraz inne form przemocy politycznej *zmienia się *na przestrzeni dziejów.
> 
> Target text (TT):
> 
> 1. *The definition of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence *changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes* throughout history.
> 2. *Our understanding of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence* changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes* throughout history.
> 3. *The meaning of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence *changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes* throughout history.
> 4. Throughout history *our understanding of* terrorism, terror and other forms of political violence *changed/ has changed/ has been changing/changes*.
> 
> Uwaga!
> 
> Wybór odpowiedniego czasu w j.angielskim zależy od naszej interpretacji ST.
> 
> *Past Simple (changed)* - skupiamy się *na czasie*, w którym to się wydarzyło.
> *Present Perfect(has changed)* - skupiamy się *na wydarzeniu*, a nie na czasie, w którym to się wydarzyło.
> *Present Perfect Continuous (has been changing) *- skupiamy się *na wydarzeniu i jego „ciągłości”* na przestrzeni dziejów oraz/lub implikujemy, że zmiana nadal może trwać.
> *Present Simple (changes) *- skupiamy się *na fakcie*, że owa zmiana istnieje (ogolnie — wtedy i teraz).
> 
> Jeżeli popełniłem jakieś błędy proszę mnie poprawić, zarówno jeśli chodzi o j.polski, jak i j.angielski... Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za pomoc.
Zostawiłbym pr.perfect i pr. perfect continuous.
Pr. Simple nie pasuje tutaj , chyba, że byłoby określenie 'every year, every day'
Gdyby nie było 'throughout history' to użyłbym 'is changing'


----------



## zaffy

Tutaj musi być present perfect ciągły, czyli 'has been changing'


----------



## Ben Jamin

Peter SLP said:


> Zdanie polskie jest z książki.





Peter SLP said:


> Zdanie polskie jest z książki.


Problemem tego zdania jest jego niespójność oraz niefortunny zwrot „Rozumienie czym jest ”.

Moim zdaniem myśl tam zawartą można lepiej wyrazić przez:
_Pojęcie terroryzmu oraz innych form przemocy politycznej zmieniało się na przestrzeni dziejów._


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

Ben Jamin said:


> Problemem tego zdania jest jego niespójność oraz niefortunny zwrot „Rozumienie czym jest ”.
> 
> Moim zdaniem myśl tam zawartą można lepiej wyrazić przez:
> _Pojęcie terroryzmu oraz innych form przemocy politycznej zmieniało się na przestrzeni dziejów._


Oczywiście, Pana propozycja jest jak najbardziej trafna.
Język to kopalnia


----------

